# Kioti DS3510 Frontend Loader



## spikeit (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello. I have a 2015 DS3510 with a front end loader. The loader is a sad excuse or my expectations are too high or there's a problem somewhere. I can run into a pile of dirt, get maybe half a load, and it will not raise. It hasn't rained in awhile so the dirt is far from wet. My first thought is low hydraulic oil pressure but before I hook-up the gauge I'd like to know what the pressure should be and if it's low, how and where do I increase it? 

Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi spikeit,
Most tractor's hydraulic systems are set at 2500 psi maximum. As they wear, the pump pressure declines. I had an old Massey Ferguson that produced only 1500 psi, but it could still lift a bucket full of dirt. You may have a pressure relief valve with some debris stuck in it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Which loader do you have on it? I have a CK3510 with the KL4030 FEL on it.......Mine is rated at 1900lbs and it has no problem lifting a full bucket of anything......


----------



## spikeit (Aug 1, 2016)

Gentlemen, I apologize for not responding but sometimes life throws u an unexpected curve to deal with. Ok, the loader is a KL 352 and the hydraulic pressure reading is 2k. Through the years I've had three skid steers and right now I've a Case tractor with a front end loader/backhoe. I realize my Kioti is in a different class but ALL of the above mentioned, no matter what I loaded their buckets with if they couldn't lift it the rear end would come off the ground. I had someone out recently to cut and clean up a decent sized tree that fell 6 yrs ago. It was rotted then fell and continued to rot. I was using short bolt on bucket forks so he'd make a pile and I'd run the forks/bucket under it. It wouldn't roll back. This guy would get in front, grab two forks and lift while I rolled and it worked. IMO that's pretty sad. I also checked; the hydro oil is clean, on the mark, and the tractor has only 157 hrs use.The tractor is decent, does what I need and runs/lifts a 5' bush hog no problem but the loader is a frustrating huge disappointment. The rated full height lift capacity is 1155lbs. There is NO WAY I had more then 1155 lbs (or even close to) of rotted wood in it.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

If it is a 2015 then you might still have a few months of warranty left through Kioti....I can't remember when they started the 7 year warranty but I think it was about 2015 or 16. I would probably start out by calling the Kioti dealer if they are close and giving him the VIN number and let him look up and see if you have any warranty left. If so, left them fix it. I have had Kioti tractors with FEL for the last 5 or so years and have not ever had a problem with the loader or any other major thing so far....


----------



## spikeit (Aug 1, 2016)

unsquidly said:


> If it is a 2015 then you might still have a few months of warranty left through Kioti....I can't remember when they started the 7 year warranty but I think it was about 2015 or 16. I would probably start out by calling the Kioti dealer if they are close and giving him the VIN number and let him look up and see if you have any warranty left. If so, left them fix it. I have had Kioti tractors with FEL for the last 5 or so years and have not ever had a problem with the loader or any other major thing so far....


I checked with a dealer and unfortunately the warranty that covered everything has expired. There's still a little left on major componets but not on lesser thing. Where I'm at now is logic/common sense isn't working. As I said earlier, the 3 point lifts an old (heavy) 5' bush hog with absolutely no problem but won't lift or roll back the bucket with as a guess 600 lbs (IF that) of old rotting tree trunk yet at the bucket controller the hydro pressure is 2000 psi that would be the same at the 3 point. Could there be an overload bypass valve on the bucket control?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

One thing for certain and that is, the clamp on bucket forks greatly reduced the roll back or lifting capacity of ANY bucket because the farther you move away from the center pivot of the the bucket (where it's pinned to the loader arms), the less capacity the loader has. I won't use them simply because they are really hard to the bottom sheet of a bucket and can put a nice smile in it that is next to impossible to get out. I only use forks that attach to the loader arm pivot points (SSQA Bobcat style attachments.


----------



## spikeit (Aug 1, 2016)

SidecarFlip said:


> One thing for certain and that is, the clamp on bucket forks greatly reduced the roll back or lifting capacity of ANY bucket because the farther you move away from the center pivot of the the bucket (where it's pinned to the loader arms), the less capacity the loader has. I won't use them simply because they are really hard to the bottom sheet of a bucket and can put a nice smile in it that is next to impossible to get out. I only use forks that attach to the loader arm pivot points (SSQA Bobcat style attachments.


Absolutely agreed because forks change it's engineered specs/ability to lift. The day we used them was mainly for smaller piles of trashing junk the hired guy made in cleaning up. He'd make one and start another while I run underneath and roll back/lift the previous pile. Not a problem whatsoever. When we got towards the end I ran under short cut half rotted trunk pieces and most were in the bucket. A small amount would be on the forks; couldn't be helped. So, read my original post again, specifically the second sentence. Forks have nothing to do with the problem I'm having with ordinary usage.


----------



## Radarbait (6 mo ago)

I have a 3510 with about the same experience using the loader. My first tractor, so I have no baseline but it definitely seems weak. I'm not expecting miracles, but it has a hard time moving dirt and didn't want to roll back with a medium size gun safe (my guess about 400-500lb) on forks. Did you ever figure out I'd that's normal or you have a problem with your hydraulics?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Radarbait said:


> I have a 3510 with about the same experience using the loader. My first tractor, so I have no baseline but it definitely seems weak. I'm not expecting miracles, but it has a hard time moving dirt and didn't want to roll back with a medium size gun safe (my guess about 400-500lb) on forks. Did you ever figure out I'd that's normal or you have a problem with your hydraulics?



Not sure what if anything the original poster figured out but I can tell you that what you and he are experiencing is not normal. What year is yours and which FEL do you have installed on it and how many hours do you have on the tractor?


----------

